# Problem / No sound FreeBSD 10.0



## jimpa99 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello after the installation of FreeBSD  10.0 I have problem to get the sound working.

I have tried to follow this :

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html

But it doesn't seem to work.

From the commands and files below I get the following messages:



```
cat /dev/sndstat 
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Digital)> (play)
pcm2: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> (play) default
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
sound_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"

hw.snd.default_unit=2
```


```
# dmesg | grep hda

hdac0: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xf3ff8000-0xf3ffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708S_0 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708S_0 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,34,25,35,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Digital)> at nid 32 on hdaa0
pcm2: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdac0: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xf3ff8000-0xf3ffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708S_0 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708S_0 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,34,25,35,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Digital)> at nid 32 on hdaa0
pcm2: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
hdac0: <Intel 5 Series/3400 Series HDA Controller> mem 0xf3ff8000-0xf3ffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708S_0 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708S_0 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> at nid 28,34,25,35,29 and 26,30,27 on hdaa0
pcm1: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Digital)> at nid 32 on hdaa0
pcm2: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Rear-panel Digital)> at nid 33 on hdaa0
```


```
# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```


```
pciconf -lv | more
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x83751043 chip=0x3b568086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```


```
ls -al /boot/kernel/snd_*.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   45152 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_ad1816.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   34632 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_als4000.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   39152 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_atiixp.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   31600 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_cmi.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   31768 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_cs4281.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  102776 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_csa.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   14584 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_driver.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   62640 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_ds1.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   53080 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  155648 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_emu10kx.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   54240 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_envy24.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   48624 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_envy24ht.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   52640 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_es137x.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   40560 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_ess.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   27440 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_fm801.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  268264 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_hda.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   37512 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_hdspe.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   39480 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_ich.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   51368 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_maestro.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   56816 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_maestro3.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   86696 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_mss.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   84080 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_neomagic.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   31008 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_sb16.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   30896 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_sb8.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   23072 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_sbc.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   41000 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_solo.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   10328 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_spicds.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   31632 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_t4dwave.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  110928 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_uaudio.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   45088 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_via8233.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   29184 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_via82c686.ko
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   33264 Jan 16  2014 /boot/kernel/snd_vibes.ko
```

I need help! Are there any trick out there to get the sound working.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2014)

Have a look at the snd_hda(4) man page. The driver is pretty generic and some implementations are wired differently. The man page will show how you can "re-route" some of the outputs.


----------



## natharran (Sep 23, 2014)

jimpa99 said:
			
		

> ```
> cat /dev/sndstat
> Installed devices:
> pcm0: <VIA VT1708S_0 (Analog 7.1+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
> ...



I might be wrong but shouldn't your hw.snd.default_unit be set to 0? The /dev/sndstat would suggest it. Setting it to Rear-panel Digital doesn't make much sense to me. What is in your device.hints() file?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2014)

It depends on how the speakers are attached.  Rear Digital would be optical or coax digital out.


----------

